# Any News About Wyeast 1768?



## Bribie G (26/3/11)

I wonder if Wyeast are ever going to bring out their 1768 PC English Special Bitter again? It was my favourite yeast (that and 1469) when I started full mash brewing. If you run it through quickly you get really smooth diacetyl - if that's your thing. Great in a red ale or brown ale.

If the retailers haven't heard of anything I might email Wyeast, they are usually very obliging with emails.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/11)

about 100 more sleeps  




Michael,

1768 PC will be offered in the 3rd quarter of this year, July - September.

Please let me know if you have other questions.


Jess Caudill
Brewer/Microbiologist
Wyeast Laboratories, Inc.
P.O. Box 146
Odell, OR 97044 USA
Phone: 541-354-1335 Fax: 541-354-3449
[email protected]
www.wyeastlab.com


----------



## argon (30/3/11)

i have 1 slant from a mutual friend... i'll try and give it a go on the next Landlord run and bring a yeast sample in to BABBs. Based on the brewing schedule that should be in April.


----------



## RdeVjun (30/3/11)

BribieG said:


> 1768 PC will be offered in the 3rd quarter of this year, July - September.


Cool, I probably won't bother re- slanting it then! :icon_cheers:


----------



## donburke (30/3/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Cool, I probably won't bother re- slanting it then! :icon_cheers:



looks like the thames valley II is available from april, i particularly liked this yeast


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/11)

donburke said:


> looks like the thames valley II is available from april, i particularly liked this yeast



Yes yes.. I can feel a double dropping session coming on :icon_cheers: 
RdeV I'll have to get my bum into gear and get slanting and return the favours - I have all the gear except for the pressure cooker, there are heaps of them at the charity shops but I'm looking for a true flat bottomed one I can use on my Kambrook ring.


----------



## RdeVjun (31/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Yes yes.. I can feel a double dropping session coming on :icon_cheers:
> RdeV I'll have to get my bum into gear and get slanting and return the favours - I have all the gear except for the pressure cooker, there are heaps of them at the charity shops but I'm looking for a true flat bottomed one I can use on my Kambrook ring.


Actually Bribie, I have to fess up- I don't use a pressure cooker for slanting, I just use my 19L stockpot as a steamer- put a circular rack in, a few inches of water, load it all in (slants, 500 ml Schotts with stater wort, skewer etc) and run the steam for at least an hour, then leave everything in place to cool overnight, except the slants of course, unless they're set on the right angle in there already then they have to come out and placed for setting. It sure is one mighty versatile bit of kit that 19L stockpot! :beerbang: 
A generous steaming seems to be adequate, occasionally one slant goes manky before or after inoculation. I try to proof the blank slants for several days first, then inoculate, grow them out for a fortnight somewhere warm, while anything that looks remotely suspicious goes in the bin- usually infection is quite obvious. Generally I harvest 16 or more usable slants from a rack of 21 inoculated, always get a few untidy ones from condensation* but I don't really care what they look like so long as they're pure. Only very rarely do I lose one to infection though.
*Moisture condensation inside the tube through cooling and during the growth phase has been a PITA with slanting, yeast get entrained in it and end up all down the side and base of the agar block, there it ferments and the gas by-product pops the slant back up the tube. :angry: Anyone got any ideas about that? I wonder if it is worthwhile growing them out upside down so that it runs down to the cap for easy removal.

Have 1882 (Thames Valley II) as well from their previous release if Wyeast happen to renege, but it looks like they're ready to roll though. Nice yeast that with interesting slightly floral esters but it didn't seem to throw the loads of diacetyl which was probably a good thing in that particular case.

I recommend folks slant these PC strains if they're up for it, or store some in glycerine, any hard to get strains would be prime candidates to capture for re- use when they're not available from the usual suppliers. I have had no trouble with slants over a year old, about then though I'll re- slant the strain from the old media to be sure it lives on.


----------



## manticle (31/3/11)

This one is the young's yeast isn't it?


----------



## aaronpetersen (31/3/11)

What temp are people fermenting the 1768 at? I used it recently and was disappointed with the results but I suspect I fermented too cool (18 degC).


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/11)

manticle said:


> This one is the young's yeast isn't it?



I really hope so, I'd definitely have a crack at that Youngs Special London Ale again. Off topic, Manticle, I found a couple of bottles from that brew and drank them last week, they tasted like home brew if you know what I mean :huh: I put it down to the Munich which to me muddied the malt, the use of probably stale Progress Hops in the cube, and the wrong yeast (1469 but sulphated water). Better luck with the next lot. 



AaronP said:


> What temp are people fermenting the 1768 at? I used it recently and was disappointed with the results but I suspect I fermented too cool (18 degC).



I'd run it through bang on 20, personally.


----------



## manticle (31/3/11)

BribieG said:


> I really hope so, I'd definitely have a crack at that Youngs Special London Ale again. Off topic, Manticle, I found a couple of bottles from that brew and drank them last week, they tasted like home brew if you know what I mean :huh: I put it down to the Munich which to me muddied the malt, the use of probably stale Progress Hops in the cube, and the wrong yeast (1469 but sulphated water). Better luck with the next lot.



Completely OT again but the Challenger ESB I made met with more success so should be one on its way to you next week. Still gaining a bit of carb.

Why did you put munich in the Young's again? MO plus crystal, that's it.


----------



## RdeVjun (31/3/11)

manticle said:


> This one is the young's yeast isn't it?


That's a good question manticle. As usual, around the traps there's a bit of speculation about the strain and no certainty however Kristen England thinks so, but apparently Young's use the same strain for bottling as brewing, so if you wanted to be certain, reculture.


AaronP said:


> What temp are people fermenting the 1768 at? I used it recently and was disappointed with the results but I suspect I fermented too cool (18 degC).


To be honest, I haven't used it in anger for some time, but when I did it was around 20C (as per BribieG), probably rose a degree or two higher during the initial vigorous fermentation. Had a few duds with this one, plus it can be recalcitrant, but a few batches which were just superb and made it worth keeping in the library.


----------



## manticle (31/3/11)

RdeVjun said:


> That's a good question manticle. As usual, around the traps there's a bit of speculation about the strain and no certainty however Kristen England thinks so, but apparently Young's use the same strain for bottling as brewing, so if you wanted to be certain, reculture.



I've got a couple of fresh bottles in the fridge I'm hoping to get going soon.


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/11)

Right, I had a bit of MO left over but not enough for the recipe, but had some Munich 2 that had been sitting around and made a rash decision to use it to get rid of it and make up the weight. Bad boy. 
Also I'll get some Target off Ross for next time - I've avoided it since I ended up with a Target monster a couple of years ago, but I think I understand things a bit better nowadays, maybe


----------



## hazard (31/3/11)

manticle said:


> This one is the young's yeast isn't it?


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=73


----------



## manticle (31/3/11)

Unfortunately 1768 is missing from that list (unless I'm blind)

However the Mr Malty comparison chart linked by Argon suggests 1768 is Young's, 1968 is Fullers.


----------



## Wolfy (31/3/11)

manticle said:


> Unfortunately 1768 is missing from that list (unless I'm blind)


BrewLab Thames Valley 3 is also missing from the list, but might come closer again (and it was popular in the BB).


----------



## hazard (31/3/11)

manticle said:


> Unfortunately 1768 is missing from that list (unless I'm blind)
> 
> However the Mr Malty comparison chart linked by Argon suggests 1768 is Young's, 1968 is Fullers.


Err ... yes, good point, I didn't even check. Maybe someone should update this. I look at this sometimes, sometimes I look at Mr Malty site, hadn't picked up that the local AHB version this was out of date.


----------



## donburke (7/7/11)

i kegged a batch of beer using wy1768 last night, first time using this yeast, and i must say i like it

i have have made many many many english ales with wy1469, none of which i have been totally happy with

i know how much most brewers here love the wy1469, but i just cant produce a beer i'm totally happy with with it

i have had much more success with thames valley II wy1882, and now english special bitter wy1768

i'm keeping the thames valley II and english special bitter as my english house strains and dumping the west yorkshire

oh, and i have a new found love for thomas fawcett floor malted golden promise, i much prefer this over the maris otter

the bairds golden promise doesnt do it for me either

the thames valley II is super attenuative and i mash these beers @ 67, whilst the english special bitter is less attenuative, so i mashed this one at 65 with a good result, and plan on doing so again for future brews

the same basic recipes most use here, mostly TFFMGP, a little maize, crystal of your choice and biscuit, some fuggles or ekg and styrian goldings if you like

after 2 years of experimenting, i'm finally happy the english ales using these ingredients


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/11)

*It's BACK*

How the hell did that slip under my radar?   

Are you reading this RdeV, are you reading this?

Order just placed. 

Edit: if you like a wee diacetyl hit, run this yeast through as quickly as you can and drink the beer young. mmmmmm. Especially something darkish like a Camerons Strongarm or a Southern Brown.


----------



## donburke (7/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> *It's BACK*
> 
> How the hell did that slip under my radar?
> 
> ...




bribie, have you tried the thames valley II ?


----------



## RdeVjun (7/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> Are you reading this RdeV, are you reading this?


Aye, I'm on it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (7/7/11)

Donburke, I tried the Thames Valley II (Brakspears) and even did a double drop with it. Not bad but a bit "characterless" perhaps, compared to the 1469?????

I'm now a dedicated 1469 man, what temperature did you ferment yours at? I find that the best way - personally - with 1469 is to aerate it well and thrash the head down into the wort for the first 36 hours, then seal up tight under clingwrap and ferment at under 17

I'll bring down a flagon of my Yorkshire Gold when I hit Sydney first week in August. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (7/7/11)

Concur with Bribie regarding 1882PC. It didn't present as much character as I expected, although there was a pleasing, almost floral aromatic note. Diffrnt strokes I guess...


----------



## donburke (7/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> Donburke, I tried the Thames Valley II (Brakspears) and even did a double drop with it. Not bad but a bit "characterless" perhaps, compared to the 1469?????
> 
> I'm now a dedicated 1469 man, what temperature did you ferment yours at? I find that the best way - personally - with 1469 is to aerate it well and thrash the head down into the wort for the first 36 hours, then seal up tight under clingwrap and ferment at under 17
> 
> I'll bring down a flagon of my Yorkshire Gold when I hit Sydney first week in August. :icon_chickcheers:



firstly, please reserve me a glass of that flagon :icon_chickcheers: 

i ferment the 1882 @ 16, then ramp to 18 after 3 or 4 days

its highy attenuative, which might explain the lack of character, fermenting all your goodness to alcohol

i mashed warmish (67) to allow for this

i find the toffee notes from any crystal in the grist are pronounced, i get a subtle fruitiness, kind of like a 'pink lady apple' (not green apple) which might be acetaldehyde, but it tends to stick around, and works well


----------



## ianh (7/7/11)

Bribie G said:


> *It's BACK*
> 
> How the hell did that slip under my radar?
> 
> ...



This is the second batch, first one arrived last week but all went in a couple of days (got email from Ross last tuesday all gone Thursday morning).


----------

